# 05jan08



## fishFEEDER9697 (Sep 30, 2007)

went for a few hours last night. 










all between 13 and 16 inches.


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the report and pics,not a bad night if you ask me.:clap


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Damn :clap


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice mess of flatties :clap


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Oh Hell Yea....:bowdown :clap :bowdown 

Nice Mess!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh your killin me.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice Job, YUMMMMMMY:hungry


----------

